# Issues with Trex Deck



## TrexConsumer

I recently paid a contractor to install a Trex deck at my home. The deck was built lengthwise with two long boards end to end and they used screws. Within a few weeks after completion most of the boards started to split in the middle where the boards met in the middle. In any case we assumed those boards would be replaced and/or the deck job would get-re-done, as something clearly was done incorrectly. The contractor bought a couple new boards and cut about 12 short boards and replaced all the ends of the split boards. That leaves us with a patchwork/puzzle look in the middle as the short boards are scattered in no particular pattern.

What recourse do we have? We expect the job to be fixed as was originally done, and not haphazardly patchwork repaired, yet the contractor seems very reluctant. We've only had the deck 4 months and he was notified of the problem within weeks of completion.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

TrexConsumer said:


> I recently paid a contractor to install a Trex deck at my home. The deck was built lengthwise with two long boards end to end and they used screws. Within a few weeks after completion most of the boards started to split in the middle where the boards met in the middle. In any case we assumed those boards would be replaced and/or the deck job would get-re-done, as something clearly was done incorrectly. The contractor bought a couple new boards and cut about 12 short boards and replaced all the ends of the split boards. That leaves us with a patchwork/puzzle look in the middle as the short boards are scattered in no particular pattern.
> 
> What recourse do we have? We expect the job to be fixed as was originally done, and not haphazardly patchwork repaired, yet the contractor seems very reluctant. We've only had the deck 4 months and he was notified of the problem within weeks of completion.


 
Evidently, Your hired contractor installed the decking incorrectly.
Whenever we install trex....we countersink the screws (Partially pre-drill leaving a pre-drilled round for the screw head)...this avoids damaging or splitting the material. (There are also other additonal measures we take when installing it).
It is common sense that when you are installing a costly or even a high end item, you are VERY carefull, take your time, ...even do 'test' installs prior to the actual project install....
If you run into an install issue - You STOP....and figure out what the problem is and correct it, before continuing the project....

If our workers did an install like that, we would feel completely responsible to 'foot' the cost for the decking material replacement. Yes, it would hurt us financially, but for most professionals: We put our name on every job we do, I would be ashamed to have our company name attached to such a deck project and would swallow the expense and fix it.....we would also apologize to the property owner and maybe even offer a discount on another desired project....

RECOURSE: Send a registered letter....(Signature required for receipt -DO NOT list your return address. Use an alternate or a PO box if you have one - so it can't be recognized and refused - Do not be nasty, but state your desires and a response dead line) - Do this all 'professionally' ...with a desire to come to an amicable solution... A pro:You stated that he is reluctant, but, he is not yet refusing to make the corrections.


----------



## HarryHarley

What a poor responce from your installer. Were they a subcontractor from a big box store or a true independent deck installer?
AB is right on the money when installing. Personally, I only use Veranda, similar to Trex but a better grade and unforunately more expensive.
I've installed lots and never had a board split unless the base frame is faulty. It's a pain in the butt, but I predrill EVERY hole and countersink and use stainless steel deck screws.
You deserve better from your installer. I would insist at least on replacing the boards with the exact length they were origanally.
Good luck


----------



## troubleseeker

Agree with you AtlanticWB, about what the "contractor" should do, but from the original post, it is pretty obvious that you and I have a vastly different sense of responsibility than the hired "contractor" here.
I suggest that the owner document the poor work with detailed photos. Then send a copy of these, along with a certified letter explaining his concerns to the contractor, asking for a specific time frame for the problems to be addressed. He needs to establish a verifyable trail of good faith efforts to give the contractor a chance to address the issues. Follow with another letter stating that your first did not get any response ,if required, and restate the issues and the specific fixes you think are necessary. At this point , the owner is going to have to decide whether the problem is serious enough to warrant the costs of legal advice, or just call it a bad experience and fix the boards out of pocket and move on. Unfortunately, there are low lifes in every trade and profession.


----------



## TrexConsumer

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. Atlantic....I only wish his response was more along those lines. We spoke to him yesterday and he said he would discuss it with his installer to "see what it would take". I'm not overly optimistic yet as he has a reluctant air to him. After the first time he told us no and told us how much he already spent on new board I knew we were in for trouble. VERY unprofessional in my opinion. I'll keep you updated. 

Thanks again.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

TrexConsumer said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone. Atlantic....I only wish his response was more along those lines. We spoke to him yesterday and he said he would discuss it with his installer to "see what it would take". I'm not overly optimistic yet as he has a reluctant air to him. After the first time he told us no and told us how much he already spent on new board I knew we were in for trouble. VERY unprofessional in my opinion. I'll keep you updated.
> 
> Thanks again.


Good luck...and be professional - even if he isn't....:thumbsup:


----------



## TrexConsumer

Update. I told everyone our deck contractor was going to talk to his guy. He had told us he would do that and get back to us Friday. Well, Friday was yesterday and no call. This guy has us VERY disappointed to say the least. MANY thousands of dollars spent and this is how it goes. After the ridiculous "repair" job he didn't even bother to stop by or call. 

In any case on Monday we will send a certified letter to him. Since he didn't contact us yesterday we thought it was best to not even try to call him as he's clearly trying to shake us. 

Anything else we should keep in mind? Atlantic?

Thanks again for taking your time everyone. I would just like this to be done (the right way) and over with. 

On a more positive note...:clover: HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY!!!!:clover: 

:clover:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

TrexConsumer said:


> In any case on Monday we will send a certified letter to him. Since he didn't contact us yesterday we thought it was best to not even try to call him as he's clearly trying to shake us.
> Anything else we should keep in mind? Atlantic?
> :clover:


 
If he doesn't respond to this, contact a lawyer. Make sure you document each and every conversation/communication that you have with him, the time you allow for a response...etc.
In any event, your lawyer will most likely advise you to get an estimate on the cost do the repairs (in this case it sounds like simply replacing the deck boards)...
From there, you 'may' be advised to go ahead and get the repairs and take him to court to pay for those repairs....

Whatever the case, keep us posted...


----------



## TrexConsumer

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> If he doesn't respond to this, contact a lawyer. Make sure you document each and every conversation/communication that you have with him, the time you allow for a response...etc.
> In any event, your lawyer will most likely advise you to get an estimate on the cost do the repairs (in this case it sounds like simply replacing the deck boards)...
> From there, you 'may' be advised to go ahead and get the repairs and take him to court to pay for those repairs....
> 
> Whatever the case, keep us posted...


Thanks buddy. 

I resized the pics, now I'm having trouble with my FTP. Hopefully you saw them. Maybe you can PM me your email addy and I'll zip them and send them to you.

If you don't mind of course.


----------



## TrexConsumer

Letter goes out today. Should we also take care of the BBB complaint or wait and see what action he takes after getting the letter?

Thanks


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

TrexConsumer said:


> Letter goes out today. Should we also take care of the BBB complaint or wait and see what action he takes after getting the letter?
> 
> Thanks


Give him a reasonable chance to reply to the letter....maybe he will go the extra mile ....


----------



## TrexConsumer

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Give him a reasonable chance to reply to the letter....maybe he will go the extra mile ....


Sounds fair. Say he gets the letter by Thursday this week how long do you think we should wait before taking the next step? A week? More?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

TrexConsumer said:


> Sounds fair. Say he gets the letter by Thursday this week how long do you think we should wait before taking the next step? A week? More?


That's up to you. We have waited 2-3 weeks, just to be able to show that we did not jump the gun....that we waited a reasonable amount of time...

Example: a person could claim that they were away on vacation for a week or two.

Again, it's up to you...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Remember, don't use your name or known address for the 'return address' or the 'sender'. If he recognizes it, he could refuse to sign for it....


----------



## TrexConsumer

Delivered and signed for yesterday. :thumbsup:


----------



## TrexConsumer

No word as of yet.:whistling2:


----------



## TrexConsumer

Not long after my last post on the 23rd I emailed them and asked about the letter we sent. The receptionist emailed back and said..

*"(Owner)is going over the situation with (Installer) next Thursday March 29, 2007. At that time he will be contacting you"*


We didn't hear from them so today I emailed and followed up with a phone call and then received this email....


*"(Owner) is not in the office, as soon as I hear from him I will let you know.*
*No later than Monday"*


So, that is the latest update. To this very day the owner has not called to inquire, nor has he stopped by to look at the repair. 

Things are not looking good.


Thoughts?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

TrexConsumer said:


> Not long after my last post on the 23rd I emailed them and asked about the letter we sent. The receptionist emailed back and said..
> *"(Owner)is going over the situation with (Installer) next Thursday March 29, 2007. At that time he will be contacting you"*
> We didn't hear from them so today I emailed and followed up with a phone call and then received this email....
> *"(Owner) is not in the office, as soon as I hear from him I will let you know.*
> *No later than Monday"*
> So, that is the latest update. To this very day the owner has not called to inquire, nor has he stopped by to look at the repair.
> Things are not looking good.
> Thoughts?


Don't panic....be patient while you await the response.... These things take time...(the fact that they are eager to let you know that they are attentive ...rather than blowing you off...is a very good sign)

Sometimes, the owner is delayed because he/she is waiting to hear back from the installer, or the person evaluating the account/issue/correction steps thus taken, etc....

But obviously, he/she is passing the message on to you that they will respond, once they have all the information...


----------



## TrexConsumer

Well, I certainly wouldn't call them eager. I've had to hunt them like animals to get any response at all. In fact, had I not contacted them today they would have waited for who knows how long. 

And frankly....the responses they ARE giving are just short of ignoring us.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

TrexConsumer said:


> Well, I certainly wouldn't call them eager. I've had to hunt them like animals to get any response at all. In fact, had I not contacted them today they would have waited for who knows how long.
> 
> And frankly....the responses they ARE giving are just short of ignoring us.


 
Realize that if you come across to them as 'irate'...they will take more time to be prepared to talk to you....

You 'hit' the ball to them ...the ball is in their court now..... wait for the return volley ...

If you 'push' them...that return is going to come back at you ......... 'hard'.


----------



## TrexConsumer

True. It's just VERY frustrating.


----------



## TrexConsumer

Here is the latest. They did not contact me today, as promised until after I contacted them via email after 3pm. I received two emails from them. 

First response...

*(Installer) is at the office now reviewing the situation with (Owner) to see if anything inexpensively can be done.*

*(Owner) is aware that you are awaiting his phone call.*

Ten minutes later this email came in....

*After (Owner) discussing the situation with (Installer). We will purchase a maximum of (4) additional Trex boards and attempt to create a cut pattern similar to the repair portion to make the deck appear more uniform.*

*(Installer) will be by to layout the cut pattern with you on week of April 9th. I will contact you Friday with his schedule.*

So there we have it. I'm am completely unhappy with this. As far as I'm concerned the deck should be done correctly to the ORIGINAL specs.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Hi,

What I see is that they are trying to meet you half way. If you come across as too difficult, and push too hard, they may change their mind about even doing that.
I suggest that you first see how the conversation goes on on the telephone...Also, what the installer says when he comes out. Remember that the installer is going to come out to speak to you about the layout and the 'cut pattern'....
The Owner of the company obviously feels that the issues revolve around cosmetic appearance...and at this point it seems to be.

To be honest with you, decking is usually installed in a stagger.
When replacing boards, it is usually done in a random stagger to offest the joints (away from each other)

Examples:
(This is a repair of rotted areas)









This is an extension built onto the old deck - New blended onto old. Later allowed to weather and then the whole surface was re-stained to make it blend in color:









These deck boards are staggered randomly due to the quality of the delivered wood stock being so bad, and having to work with what we had:










Point is, basically, that deck boards can be installed with the joints placed randomly and still look fine....

Either way....see what they have to say ..... and try not to come across too harsh...remember the old saying: 'You can catch more bees with honey'.
At this point they are willing to extend the effort to 'try' and get it the way you would like it...a compromise.

It may not be the same that it was when the boards were first installed (and split at the ends), but there may be a reason for that. I don't know the whole layout of the deck. To make it the way it was with the split boards (in the beginning) may require that they take off the baullusters, the railings(?) ..... and ALL the deck boards and then replace them (starting from scratch) They would end up losing a lot of time & money on the project. No company wants to do that. So they proposing something that is actually not an improper way of correcting wrongly placed deck board joints.

Realistically, the way it sounds is:
They are proposing to place the joints in a different arrangement, but that is also actually an industry acceptable arrangement...

Hope this gives you a viewpoint of the other side of the fence......

I also, hope that it all works out well.


----------



## robertcdf

I think that anytime someone is paying for a composite deck EVERYTHING within the power of the builder should be used to make it seemless. If this means running at 45 degree angles or picture framing to bring it in... Then it should be done. They can also use a breaker board in the center to break up the run and could even be done in a differant color to offset things.


----------



## TrexConsumer

An update ---We are STILL dealing with this.

The contractor has engaged in a difficult back and forth with us. We have paid a Trex Pro referred to us by Trex to examine the deck. He deemed the job a failure more or less. The contractor is either absolutely blind to any of this or is just so full of pride that he can't accept it. Regardless we have also had Trex reps out and they said there was NO WAY it would be covered under warranty. For starters the gapping is nowhere near where it should be. So that means the contractor will take each and every board up and gap it correctly. 

My question there is....what will that do to the Trex? As is the Trex is missing screws, the screws areen'rt lined up, etc. Let's just start with that question. Below is a letter sent to us via email from Trex recently, we have forwarded it to the contractor. The VERY difficult contractor.

Letter from Trex...............

After looking over the photographs, and under the assumption that this is how the deck currently looks, I would have to concur with *** *****. These photos clearly indicate that the installation guidelines were not followed. Reviewing the document from the *** **** Construction company, also, I find most of their findings in May to hold true to the current deck photos about the installation of the Trex decking. The gapping width to width, end to end, and at abutments is obviously not to our guidelines as laid out in the P&IG (1/4” width to width, 1/8” end to end, and 1/4” at abutments). The fasteners are not installed with the care needed for how close they are to the edges of the board, either. These are all noted in the ***** review.

We are very sorry for the inconvenience. Although the installation was not done by the Trex Company, we do not want this work and the subsequent issues it will cause for the customer to be a mark on our company. We would not warranty this deck, due to the installation seen in the photographs. It is not to built to the guidelines we clearly lay out in the product and installation guide: http://www.trex.com/litcenter/Trex_installation_guide.pdf


----------



## TrexConsumer

One at a time please.


----------



## TrexConsumer

Update....contractor has AGREED to re-do the whole deck. Although, Trex is saying it should be a certain amount off the ground, which means the deck will be higher than the door threshold. So upon opening the back door you would have to step UP to the deck.

I don't like that idea. Currently it is level with the threshold.

Thoughts?


----------



## KUIPORNG

Are you able to reuse most of the materials? this is unbelievable...


----------



## TrexConsumer

KUIPORNG said:


> Are you able to reuse most of the materials? this is unbelievable...


No..he is using all new materials.

What do you think about having the deck higher than the door threshold?

It doesn't have to be that way though.


----------



## Jeekinz

Step up?

That's just dumb.

imo

Don't you have a friend of a friend to screw down some decking for you? -Jeez


----------



## builderr

One thing that you didn't mention is the size of the deck.
Although I am not a big fan of trex due to it's "softness" compared to 
other composites available to the trades,and I am very partial to 
polypropylene composites such as Correctdeck and Elk, all of these are available in 20 ft lengths. If I were dealing with this problem, I would consider removing the entire deck, screw by screw, installing a new deck and re-using the removed decking on another project, assuming that I don't rip the old deck apart removing the screws. Also, keep in mind, that technology within the composite decking industry has proven that these decks do expand and contract significantly, and a hidden fastener system would have eliminated this problem all together. I would consider asking your contractor for a different product.

Hope this helps.
David


----------



## Unchained

*Unchained*

I went on line today and did a Google search for Trex Deck. Sites came up that completely blew my mind - as they were referring to problems. We had a trex deck installed in October, 2006 and are having same problems as listed in the DYI Chatroom, etc.  
One site I found by just the Google search was for a National Law Firm that claims they are investigating Trex Products, for black mold, spotting, etc. 
In reading our warranty, which we did not get until after product was installed - I am concerned if we have an out for these problems. Have any of you others with these problems ran across the law firm site?


----------



## sushi96720

I was doing a Google search tonight and ran into the same article that you are referring too.
I installed my deck in July of 2006, and ever since have mildew growth problem. The difficulty is in removing the black spots. I have tried several commercially available deck cleaners, but the results were unacceptable.
So far the only way I could remove it was with full strenth of Clorox and a stiff brush.
Even with this the mildew growth came back within a month or two.
Now that the deck looks bleached out, the black spots are more noticable.:thumbdown:


----------



## Unchained

*Unchained*

In reading warranty it covers a lot of things that seem to be impossible to avoid. What is odd is that the part of our deck that is more in the open and gets rain, snow, etc. looks better than that which is more protected. The part that gets me are the black spots, and the spots which look like they are caused by water, etc. We have used soap and water, and just hot water, and nothing phases it. We are still looking into the problem, but don't know how far we will get. We are trying to sell our home, and the deck is the front porch.........


----------



## Christy-Spencer

*I am building a hot tub composite lumber deck in San Diego*

My Deck builder told me that I should use LifeTime Lumber or Azek for a composite lumber deck, since he has had similar problems with Trex and Veranda. 

He said that Azek and LifeTime Lumber are not porous and will not absorb water. Also, since they are not porous they will not have any tiny holes that will allow the mold to grow on them. 

Has anybody had any experience or used Azek or LifeTime Lumber?

Any other brands that you suggest for composite lumber.

Thanks !!!


----------



## Christy-Spencer

*Not going to use Azek since it contains PVC*

You may have heard the news about PVC, that it is now considered toxic...

So, I guess I am not going to use Azek since I see that as a problem.

Note:

http://www.pvcfree.org


----------



## Christy-Spencer

Thanks for the follow-up information. I am definitely interested in LifeTime Lumber's products for the above reasons. I also find it interesting that 60% of their materials are comprised of "fly ash" which would otherwise just sit in a landfill...

Note: http://lifetimelumber.com/html/about_us.html
http://www.tfhrc.gov/hnr20/recycle/waste/cfa51.htm


----------



## webduck

Add me to the list of Trex decking owners whose decking is disintegrating before our eyes. My husband installed a 15 ft X 30 ft. deck on the back of our house in 2003. By 2005 the boards were already beginning to flake, peel and look shabby (not chic!). We didn't know that it was a widespread problem until recently. We still have all of our receipts and I have posted pictures in an album here on DIY. I am NOT looking forward to a battle with Trex about their replacement of our deck. I assume that eventually all of it will fail over time. I want the whole thing replaced with better decking by Trex, and them to do the labor this time. Where do I start? Who do I contact? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Trex couldn't put a deck on my house for free
Not even if they paid me a fee every month to have it
I'll stick with wood


----------



## webduck

*Trex or Other Composite*

I am not wedded to the idea of having more (faulty) Trex for my decking. What I want is something that actually will hold up for a "few" years more than the 3 or 4 we got. If Trex wanted to compensate me in full so I could buy another decking material, that would be fine. But what are the chances of that? :wink:


----------



## webduck

*Reply to better deck condition in open area*



Unchained said:


> In reading warranty it covers a lot of things that seem to be impossible to avoid. What is odd is that the part of our deck that is more in the open and gets rain, snow, etc. looks better than that which is more protected. The part that gets me are the black spots, and the spots which look like they are caused by water, etc. We have used soap and water, and just hot water, and nothing phases it. We are still looking into the problem, but don't know how far we will get. We are trying to sell our home, and the deck is the front porch.........


What you mentioned about the decking looking worse in a protected area and better where it's exposed to the weather caught my eye. That is exactly what ours is doing too. Weird, huh?


----------



## Scuba_Dave

The wood deck at my last house was there for 15+ years before I bought the house. I sanded it & stained it, put in larger 4' wide stairs. It was still there 7 years later when I sold the house

People are buying into the "no maintenance" but is that even remotely true? I never cleaned or power washed my last deck or the deck at my current house - nor do I expect to
And I expect it to last 20 years or longer with some sanding here & there & sealer


----------



## Latingig

*Trex Deck*



TrexConsumer said:


> I recently paid a contractor to install a Trex deck at my home. The deck was built lengthwise with two long boards end to end and they used screws. Within a few weeks after completion most of the boards started to split in the middle where the boards met in the middle. In any case we assumed those boards would be replaced and/or the deck job would get-re-done, as something clearly was done incorrectly. The contractor bought a couple new boards and cut about 12 short boards and replaced all the ends of the split boards. That leaves us with a patchwork/puzzle look in the middle as the short boards are scattered in no particular pattern.
> 
> What recourse do we have? We expect the job to be fixed as was originally done, and not haphazardly patchwork repaired, yet the contractor seems very reluctant. We've only had the deck 4 months and he was notified of the problem within weeks of completion.


Depending on where you live you can notify Labor and Industry and file a complaint against this contractor. If he was not license, then you have a problem.


----------



## wnabcptrNH

This is why I do everything myself


----------

